

Sharing experience after 4 months of Node.js - Benoit_
http://benoitvallee.net/blog/2012/05/my-experience-with-node-js/

======
tferris
Good post and I share you thoughts about the ecosystem and you often do not
have a reference.

You are C++ experienced—did you try to build your own native extensions with
Node already? I am about to access a existing C lib with Node and wanted to
share experiences.

~~~
Benoit_
Thank you!

No, I did't have to write native extensions yet. I plan to start another
website with "advanced features" (like image manipulation, build of archives,
etc), but I think I will try RoR to focus on development rather than on
experiments.

